# What lip color is this? - Christine Dolce "Forbidden"



## -Chelsey- (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the infamous Christine Dolce "Forbidden" again.

This is from her Playboy shoot, I think her makeup is gorgeous! I LOVE the lip color. I love her hair too but that's a different story lol.

I know she uses Mac, and I know it's not Myth.

What color do you think it is?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 19, 2008)

No idea, but I ALWAYS love her make up.


----------



## fawp (Dec 19, 2008)

Creme De Nude, maybe?


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks more like Blankety or Spirit, maybe even freshbrew with spice and a lipgloss

Maybe somewhere along the lines of N2 from the N collection but i highly doubt its only one thing./


----------

